# To animal lovers in the Estepona, Sabinillas, Manilva area



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DESPERATE HELP NEEDED! Foster home or forever home needed FAST. 













Goofy is a 7 year old Dalmation. He had a owner that was devoted to him, sadly he died and his 81 year old widow could not look after him.. He was put into a foster home with 7 other dogs, he was terribly unhappy, as he likes to be the only dog and to be honest he has been spoilt. Goofy did not settle in this home and is now at the kennels. He is so depressed, he hardly eats, he is skin and bones and is wasting away. He bites his back legs and he is mourning his owner. We are seriously worried about Goofy, he cannot go on like this. All his problems are psychological. He needs a home with no other dogs and someone that is happy to indulge his need for love and devotion. Unfortunately he cannot achieve this at the kennels. Many of us are dog owners who already have pets, therefore making it even harder to rehome Goofy. If you cannot help maybe you could just share his story and maybe the right person will see it. I fear without help the ending of this story will not be a happy one.
please contact me [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, don't have a solution, but how about getting in touch with ANAA here. As you know they do nationwide and international adoptions too. I'll contact with them if you like, but it'll have to be this afternoon as I'm busy right now (actually one of the things I have to do is take the dog to the vet)
Taking advantage of this thread I'd like to recommend Cesar Milan's new programme which is filmed in Spain and in every programme goes to a refuge like the one Mary works in. It's on Fridays at 9:00 or 9:30 pm on el Cuatro, but a repeat was on yesterday, maybe 'cos it was a holiday. The full programmes can be seen here. Get ready for Mexican Spanish!!
programas completos - Cuatro


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, don't have a solution, but how about getting in touch with ANAA here. As you know they do nationwide and international adoptions too. I'll contact with them if you like, but it'll have to be this afternoon as I'm busy right now (actually one of the things I have to do is take the dog to the vet)
> Taking advantage of this thread I'd like to recommend Cesar Milan's new programme which is filmed in Spain and in every programme goes to a refuge like the one Mary works in. It's on Fridays at 9:00 or 9:30 pm on el Cuatro, but a repeat was on yesterday, maybe 'cos it was a holiday. The full programmes can be seen here. Get ready for Mexican Spanish!!
> programas completos - Cuatro


Thanks PW, please contact them. I'm going to spend the afternoon sticking up posters with the info about poor old Goofy.
It would break your heart to see him. All he needs is a home to replace the one he loved for seven years, since he was a pup.
Yes, I know about Cesar's show. Last year he filmed a short piece at ADANA. I think he is just...wonderful. He has been our Doctor Spock as far as Azor's upbringing is concerned.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks PW, please contact them. I'm going to spend the afternoon sticking up posters with the info about poor old Goofy.
> It would break your heart to see him. All he needs is a home to replace the one he loved for seven years, since he was a pup.
> Yes, I know about Cesar's show. Last year he filmed a short piece at ADANA. I think he is just...wonderful. He has been our Doctor Spock as far as Azor's upbringing is concerned.



I've "shared" the post on my facebook page (well I think I have ???lol)- maybe others could too???

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've "shared" the post on my facebook page (well I think I have ???lol)- maybe others could too???
> 
> Jo xxx


That's really great!!
Thankyou so much...every little helps.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

me too


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donz said:


> me too


Thankyou


----------

